# Streaming



## Nicosun (2 Septembre 2010)

C'est un peu prématuré comme questions mais peut être que certains le savent.

Si j'ai bien compris la nouvelle Apple TV streame le contenu de son ipad et de son iMac, par contre si je passe un dvd officiel sur mon imac est ce que je pourrais le streamer via mon Apple TV sur mon écran ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## fpoil (2 Septembre 2010)

Amha et à priori non...

La grande question est : comment fonctionne le streaming ?

Plusieurs pistes :

- scanne automatique des dd de chaque mac du réseau domestique et récupération des fichiers compatibles
- scanne automatique des librairies itunes, iphotos présentes sur chaque mac du réseau domestique
- la solution ancienne de streaming : il faut qu'itunes soit ouvert sur l'ordi distant pour faire fonctionner le streaming (j'en doute)


----------



## Nicosun (2 Septembre 2010)

mince :hein:

je commençais a voir dans cet apple tv un bel appareil, je m'imaginais streamer les jeux du niveau d'epic citadel et que l'iphone soit la manette bref plein de choses 

Mais le déclencheur d'achat c'était le stream de ma ludothèque de DVD tanpis.


----------



## je@nnot (2 Septembre 2010)

Les DVD ? Je crois qu'Apple ne connait pas cette technologie ;-)

Pour les jeux Jobs a dit a AllD qu'il se réserve la possiblite de lancer un App Store pour Apple Tv et la découverte du bluetooth, ne fais pas de doute. Je pense personnellement qu'il n'ont pas eu le temps de s'y pencher.

Mais entre les jeux avec iPhone ou touch ou autres en manettes, plus les applis des tele (bfm, nrj pour la France ) YouTube, eyetv spotify netflix .... Bref s'il sorte pas un App Store je meur.


----------



## trust no 1 (7 Septembre 2010)

Mais sur le site ils parlent de airplay avec iPhone, iPod touch et iPad, vous êtes sur que ca marche avec un iMac ?


----------



## zazajo (7 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous le monde,
A la maison toutes mes vidéos, musiques sont stockés sur un Time capsule et je voudrais les lire "en streaming" sur ma TV sans que mon mac soit allumé.
Es ce possible avec l'apple TV (ancienne ou nouvelle version) et sinon existe il quelque chose pour le faire.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Couscous78 (20 Septembre 2010)

Je me pose la même question que toi.

Toute la question est de savoir si la TC abrite un serveur iTunes (qui permet de proposer les services iTunes sans avoir d'ordinateur "maitre" allumé), et je dois avouer que je ne trouve aucune réponse à ce sujet.

En fait, j'ai acheté des séries sur mon MacBook Pro, j'ai ma bibliothèque sur un NAS Western Digital (mais seulement les fichiers, pas de serveur iTunes). J'aimerais réunir ma bibliothèque sur un serveur iTunes (TimeCapsule ?) et pouvoir en profiter sur ma TV via une AppleTV nouvelle génération...


----------



## j-j (20 Septembre 2010)

Couscous78 a dit:


> Je me pose la même question que toi.
> 
> Toute la question est de savoir si la TC abrite un serveur iTunes (qui permet de proposer les services iTunes sans avoir d'ordinateur "maitre" allumé), et je dois avouer que je ne trouve aucune réponse à ce sujet.


 
Il n'y a pas de serveur iTune sur TC


----------



## fpoil (20 Septembre 2010)

Et même avec un serveur iTunes pas possible : va entrer le code de pairage demandé par une apple tv sur un serveur iTunes ( en General firefly...)


----------



## Couscous78 (20 Septembre 2010)

Donc on est constamment obligé d'avoir un ordinateur démarré en plus de la TC et de l'apple TV pour pouvoir faire du streaming des videos de la bibliotheque iTunes (attention je ne parle pas des videos louées directement via l'appleTV) ?


----------



## Nicosun (12 Octobre 2010)

Juste pour savoir maintenant que le test est fait et que l'apple tv est en vente, concernant ma question du streaming des dvd en lecture sur un mac. A t'on une réponse définitive ?


----------



## ianos (12 Octobre 2010)

En même temps qu'est-ce qu'on s'en moque des jeux sur l'Apple TV ?
Je ne crois pas qu'ils puissent rivaliser avec les spécialistes genre PS3 ou autres, non ?


----------



## Nicosun (12 Octobre 2010)

ianos a dit:


> En même temps qu'est-ce qu'on s'en moque des jeux sur l'Apple TV ?
> Je ne crois pas qu'ils puissent rivaliser avec les spécialistes genre PS3 ou autres, non ?



D'un autre côté les plus grosses ventes de hard console c'est la Wii et les Wii truc donc bon.

Par contre ma question est existentielle sur les DVD


----------



## ianos (12 Octobre 2010)

On te repette à longueur de journée qu'il faut dématérialiser !


----------



## Nicosun (13 Octobre 2010)

ianos a dit:


> On te repette à longueur de journée qu'il faut dématérialiser !



 j'ai une bibliothèque de 500 DVD 

Si on pouvais le mettre dans le MAC et directement sur itunes (comme la musique) mais non faut passer pas de logiciels en bois, ça m'em......


----------



## Mungopark (13 Octobre 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> j'ai une bibliothèque de 500 DVD
> 
> Si on pouvais le mettre dans le MAC et directement sur itunes (comme la musique) mais non faut passer pas de logiciels en bois, ça m'em......



Handbrake est un excellent logiciel,qui permet de ripper simplement les DVD, mais c'est vrai qu'une fonction "importer pour Apple TV" dans iTunes serait bienvenue !


----------



## ianos (13 Octobre 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> j'ai une bibliothèque de 500 DVD
> 
> Si on pouvais le mettre dans le MAC et directement sur itunes (comme la musique) mais non faut passer pas de logiciels en bois, ça m'em......



héhéhé +1
moi j'ai 700GB de films... tu vois, c'est un peu la même !
D'ou ma question originale concernant l'Apple TV2 et les NAS...
Résultat, aucun intérêt de s'embeter avec une boiboite qui n'a qu'une pomme collée de dessus et qui fait que tout le monde s'extasie devant !

Donc je crois que je vais m'orienter sur un truc comme ça ou équivalent :
http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?pid=11484

Au moins ça lit tout les types de fichiers (video, photo et son), c'est en 1080p et ça coute moins cher (89,90 &#8364; chez grosbill)


----------

